# CZ to CS connection



## lstone19 (Jul 14, 2014)

In a few weeks, I will be booking AGR sleeper travel involving the connection from the CZ to CS at Sacramento. From what I've read, despite the 10 hour connection, the ticketed connection point has to be Sacramento.

With relatives in the Bay Area, train performance permitting, we'd really like to continue to EMY, spend some time there, and board the CS there. The return part is simple: buy a coach ticket on the CS from EMY to SAC and move to the sleeper there (or earlier with permission if the space is empty).

But what about from SAC to EMY? SAC and west is discharge only on the CZ so at least on the website, can't be purchased. I suspect someone on here has done this or something similar. So what did you do? Unreserved ticket? Or can reservations "force sell" SAC to EMY on the CZ for a continuing passenger? Or something else?

The "force sell" of SAC-EMY on the CZ seems the cleanest if they'll do it. I'd be concerned about the unreserved ticket since that's supposed to be for the Capitol Corridor trains and there might be no way the train crew could even accept it on the CZ.

Thanks.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 14, 2014)

They can not sell you a SAC-EMY ticket at all on the CZ. The best you can do is connect in SAC to a Capitol Corridor train, but if the CZ is late you may miss the last train. Or you could buy a coach ticket on the CZ from Roseville, but you would have to use another name because you can not have 2 tickets for the same train. (You would have 2 tickets on the CZ between Roseville and SAC.)


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice trip! I'm sure you're aware that the Zephyr has been and can be running Late to Very Late getting into SAC and EMY!** See the Disclaimer @ the end about having 2 Reservations on the same Train!**

You a could get off in SAC, buy a Roundtrip Corridor Train ticket to/from SAC-EMY! #543 Lbs @ 335pm/Arrvs EMY @513PM. If you wanted to ride back to SAC on the Corridor #546 Lvs EMY @ 830PM/Arrvs SAC @ 1028pm.These are Un- Reserved Trains!

The only problem riding the Corridor Trains would be if you have lots of Luggage to handle to/from SAC although there is a Sleeper Waiting Area. ( unsecured) in the SAC Station or you can pay $ 4 a bag for day check with the Amtrak agents!

If you had your big unneeded stuff checked to your final destination it would be transfered in SAC to the CS and all you'd have is your carry ons!

**Amtrak's published Rules say that you can't have a Rez on the same Train for both Coach and Sleeper so youd have to use the corridor Trains between SAC and EMY which are Un-Reserved!


----------



## chakk (Jul 15, 2014)

I thought the rule against having rezs for both coach and sleeper applied only for common trip segments. I would think it would be ok to have a coach res on the CS from EMY to SAC and a sleeper res from SAC to points north.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Alice (Jul 15, 2014)

Most people here who want to connect west of SAC say they don't want to spend so much time on the ground. You, though, want to visit relatives. Any reason they can't get on a Cap Corridor to meet you in SAC? You'd have more time with them. If school age children are involved, there are places that would tie in nicely with their social studies classes.


----------



## lstone19 (Jul 15, 2014)

Holding a Coach reservation EMY-SAC and Sleeper SAC-SEA won't be a problem because there's no overlap. I think people do that frequently with AGR bookings although it's usually Coach to a zone boundary, then Sleeper or vice versa.

I didn't want to go into all the details. Seeing relatives is one reason for doing it. Reducing layover time and possibly getting in the CS room earlier than midnight (or whenever it gets to SAC) is another. And riding the scenic area west of MTZ (which I've done several times but my wife has never done) is a third.

Having the relatives come to SAC is a possibility but they wouldn't be able to stay at SAC beyond 8pm or so so still leaves four hours of waiting.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 15, 2014)

EMY-SAC and SAC-SEA is not the problem, it's on the CZ. Because you would have one ticket from (say) DEN-SAC and another from Roseville-EMY. Thus you would have 2 tickets on the CZ between Roseville and SAC!


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 15, 2014)

Related question but for different directions-- Is the connection from the wb CZ to the sb CS at Davis no longer allowed? That's what I was going to do if I could have made the rest of a western trip work out, which I couldn't. Most everyone who posted at the time suggested DAV over SAC for the connection. Have things changed? Just wondering (as usual!) I hope to still make that trip someday. Thanks-


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 15, 2014)

If you meant "the *NORTHBOUND* CS", no that can't be done. The only connection allowed on an AGR award or a "regular A to B" paid reservation is SAC. (Of course on a paid trip you can use the multi-city booking to connect at DAV, MTZ or EMY - but it may cost more.)


----------



## amamba (Jul 15, 2014)

They used to allow connections at mtz and Davis but when i inquired about it - and asked the AGR insider - I was told that train operations said the connection had to be made in SAC.


----------



## chakk (Jul 16, 2014)

amamba said:


> They used to allow connections at mtz and Davis but when i inquired about it - and asked the AGR insider - I was told that train operations said the connection had to be made in SAC.


And the reason for only SAC is that the stations at DAV and MTZ do not have the space to hold the 2nd train to await the arrival of a very late 1st train, without balling up the entire railroad.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 16, 2014)

That makes sense then, thanks!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 16, 2014)

I have a CS #11 connection to the CZ #6 & they wont let me do my usual MTZ connection! Since I'm taking an 80 year old couple for their 1st Amtrak experience, I am concerned with the 5+ hr. layover in SAC, as they cant walk as far as I can (and that ain't far)!!!!

We'll definitely want breakfast. From what I've read here, it sounds like buying coach tickets (R/T SAC - DAV) would be a good idea! Even if they wont let us stay in our sleepers from SAC to DAV or get our sleepers from DAV to SAC, we could get lower level coach seats & transfer from the sleepers & coach accommodations in SAC easily enough!???

Is there something I may not be considering????

Thanx


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 16, 2014)

Unless a new passenger is boarding your sleeper in SAC or DAV, i think you can stay in your room for the 30 minutes.


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 16, 2014)

That would be great! Any suggestions for Breakfast in DAV?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 16, 2014)

Rail Freak said:


> That would be great! Any suggestions for Breakfast in DAV?


Can't go wrong with The Black Bear Diner on 2nd St close to the Station! Breakfast served all day! Google it up!

The Bakery across the Street from the old SP Station ( Amtrak) is very Good for lighter fare! The female agent is very friendly and let us leave our stuff for free while waiting on our train!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jul 16, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > That would be great! Any suggestions for Breakfast in DAV?
> ...


Thanx


----------



## sechs (Jul 20, 2014)

chakk said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > They used to allow connections at mtz and Davis but when i inquired about it - and asked the AGR insider - I was told that train operations said the connection had to be made in SAC.
> ...


That's not true.

Martinez, in fact, has four tracks, thee of them with platforms. I've been at the station when there were three Amtrak trains there.

Sacramento is the first point of contact for the two trains. Having the connection there minimizes misconnects, particularly with the scheduling of the Coast Starlight. You also don't have to deal with people trying to connect to the same train at multiple stations; if there's a problem, you can deal with everybody, together.


----------



## PaulM (Sep 6, 2014)

sechs said:


> chakk said:
> 
> 
> > amamba said:
> ...


Neither explanation is reasonable. You should be able to book whatever you want with the understanding that if the CZ is late, then you bail in SAC or suffer the consequences.

AGR has a lot of arbitrary rules. What wrong with this one? If an AGR member has enough points and knowledge to book via DAV, MTZ, or EMY, chances are they are an adult.


----------



## roadman3313 (Sep 7, 2014)

I assume the rule is there to standardize the bookings and transfer points. While I agree that you should be allowed to book a different connecting point if you assume the risk for doing so, I also can see why AGR and Amtrak would want to have standardized points for doing so.

In this case, booking a ticket for the Capitol Corridor seems to be the best bet. It all depends on how much luggage you have and the date you are travelling. If it is a weekday, then there are fairly frequent Capitol Corridor departures during the peak periods. If the CZ comes in to Sacramento close to the departure time for a Capitol Corridor train, the Capitol Corridor train will generally be dispatched out first so if you don't have much or if the bulk of your luggage is checked and transferring automatically between the CZ and CS then you can just go from your platform directly to the next Capitol Corridor train out. Returning you can just book the coach ticket for the CS as you mentioned. The Capitol Corridor trains are unreserved so you can just book at ticket for any train earlier in the day and ride whichever train is there when you arrive. If your CZ is running late and it doesn't look like you will have enough time then you can just cancel the ticket for an e-voucher.

If you choose this method you can always try explaining to the conductor your situation as well and see if you can stay on the CZ (even though your ticket is Unreserved) and not transfer to the CC. While that shouldn't really be expected to be allowed I have seen it happen before depending on the conductor (in coach)as no one else is boarding to use the space anyway. Only issue is if you have checked luggage.

If you'd like to visit your relatives there are ways to do it, some easier than others, but overall if your train is performing well you should get to see them


----------



## lstone19 (Sep 13, 2014)

lstone19 said:


> In a few weeks, I will be booking AGR sleeper travel involving the connection from the CZ to CS at Sacramento. From what I've read, despite the 10 hour connection, the ticketed connection point has to be Sacramento.
> 
> With relatives in the Bay Area, train performance permitting, we'd really like to continue to EMY, spend some time there, and board the CS there. The return part is simple: buy a coach ticket on the CS from EMY to SAC and move to the sleeper there (or earlier with permission if the space is empty).
> 
> ...


OP here. Attempts to have Amtrak "force sell" SAC-EMY went nowhere. I actually did get a helpful reservations rep who tried and thought it could be done with supervisor override but in the end, whoever had to make the call said no, apparently because it would be giving official blessing to moving the guaranteed connection away from SAC.

So at this point, I think it will be buy unreserved Capitol Corridor tickets and then see what happens with the conductor who will handle the train Reno to Emeryville. If he can't accept those, perhaps he has a way to handle a trip extension on board. Worst case is we get off at SAC and take the next Capitol train (running hourly up to the point where we'd give up on going to Emeryville).


----------

